
Zenefits Once Told Employees: No Sex in Stairwells - lladnar
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/zenefits-once-told-employees-no-sex-in-stairwells-1456183097-lMyQjAxMTI2MjIzMzMyMTMwWj
======
AstroJetson
"No sex in the stairwells". Does that mean they are going to rethink the glass
walls on conference rooms?

The nice thing about Zenefits they will be the poster child for the next round
of HR's "inappropriate behavior at work" talks in companies for the next few
years.

------
yowza
Can we stop this already? How many times does this need to be here?

